# sailing on ches bay: fishing advice?



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm experienced as a pier fisherman, but a lovely young lady has offered to take me sailing this weekend so I would appreciate some advice about boat fishing on the Bay. Generally, the mouths of rivers and structure such as bridge pilings seem like good ideas, but any other advice? Aside from when we are anchored, does it make any sense to troll at sailing speed? If so, what lures/rigs should I purchase?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Forget the fishing and enjoy the time with the "lovely young lady"


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Ever had sex on a sail boat? Stop worrying about fishing.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

indeed. We'll be out on the boat for three days, leaving out of Point Lookout. I'll have plenty of time for both sex and fishing. Don't need advice on sex (or so I am told)


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Is her name Susan?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

This just got weird.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> This just got weird.


Wouldn't it be hilarious if this "LikeIKnow" person was this cute lady he was going out on the sailboat with ?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

> Wouldn't it be hilarious if this "LikeIKnow" person was this cute lady he was going out on the sailboat with ?


that is awesome


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, her name isn't Susan. Can anyone actually address the question?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

There won't be much wind. Regardless, you won't be ablt to anchor near any shallow structure if the keel is big.

I would sail the shipping channels, drag some big and small spoons...put a swivel 5' a head of the spoon and you'll catch blues bigger than these landlubbers do.


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

Liyourown: thanks, I defintely will try that. Are you suggesting that sailing speed is appropriate for trolling? Also, I am curious: what is the purpose of the swivel being a full five feet from the lure?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Yes, i think you will be sailing at a good speed, if she just uses the motor, that will be a good speed too. You need the swivel so the spoon doesn't twist your line up. You can get away with a 2 foot leader too.

Buy a Tony Aceta spoon...if you are trolling too fast it will skip on top...also buy a 4 ounces Hopkins/Kastmster...that will allow to troll fast w/out skipping.

Or you could buy some inline sinkers about 6-8 ounces and put that 5' ahead of the swivel but that is getting all fancy and cumbersome...you won't need that cuase you don't need to be a pro to troll up some blues near PLO. You could also troll some 2-4 ounce bucktails for rockfish.


----------

